# Handmade Coils



## stephen.johnson2 (16/5/17)

I was always wondering what handmade coils are? Is it made without a drill and purely with the hand?

Or then is machine made coils made without a hand but with a drill?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (16/5/17)

stephen.johnson2 said:


> I was always wondering what handmade coils are? Is it made without a drill and purely with the hand?
> 
> Or then is machine made coils made without a hand but with a drill?


mind=blown

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Greyz (16/5/17)

An example of handmade, ie. not mass produced
2x28gSS\36gSS Fused Clapton beauties   









Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## daniel craig (16/5/17)

stephen.johnson2 said:


> I was always wondering what handmade coils are? Is it made without a drill and purely with the hand?
> 
> Or then is machine made coils made without a hand but with a drill?


Hand made coils refers to custom coils built by people and not machine/mass produced. These are far more superior than mass produced coils/wire. 

A good example will be @RiaanRed 's coils which are hand made. These coils have a much thinner outter wrap wire than mass produced wires like Geekvapes. They are better for lots of reasons (check out his subforum threads for more info on This)

Geekvape/mass produced wires and coils are done by machine and use a thicker outter wrap wire like 32g. This takes away that advantages of using a custom coil as the effects are different. It uses more power and heats up differently. The thinner wire also helps with the wicking and gives an overall smoother, more superior vape. The differences between the 2 in terms of Vape quality is noticeable. 

Get yourself a set of custom coils and you'll see why they are superior. These coils generally last 3-6 months depending on how often you rewick and clean them.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## clinton.spaceship (16/5/17)

DIY coils are the way!!!

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig (16/5/17)

clinton.spaceship said:


> DIY coils are the way!!!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


Yes. But for more intricate wire like Aliens, it gets a lot harder to master. Possible but it does take a while to master.


----------



## clinton.spaceship (16/5/17)

daniel craig said:


> Yes. But for more intricate wire like Aliens, it gets a lot harder to master. Possible but it does take a while to master.


Yeah very true! Haha, I don't do heavy builds at all..but noticed that factory made coils are often not the resistance they claim to be. But that's from my little experience with factory made.

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## clinton.spaceship (16/5/17)

But I was referring to factory made prebuilt coils ive experienced not sure about custom built coils..I'm sure those have been tested and work great

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stephen.johnson2 (16/5/17)

daniel craig said:


> Hand made coils refers to custom coils built by people and not machine/mass produced. These are far more superior than mass produced coils/wire.
> 
> A good example will be @RiaanRed 's coils which are hand made. These coils have a much thinner outter wrap wire than mass produced wires like Geekvapes. They are better for lots of reasons (check out his subforum threads for more info on This)
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's a great explanation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cuzzie (3/7/17)

Home made kanthal A1 26G quad twist sitting on 0.23 Ohms. 
Running on a Minikin boost with a troll 25mm. Fat clouds and tastes amazing.


----------



## Mr_Puffs (4/7/17)

Hand made coils are the best..  Such a fun hobby.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Cuzzie (4/7/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Hand made coils are the best.. Custom made these for a forum member.  Such a fun hobby.
> 
> View attachment 100087


Seriously talented @Mr_Puffs. Those look fresh! What ohms do you rate they will sit on?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit (4/7/17)

braids are arguably the most hand-made coils possible, and produce an incredible vape. braiding is a great way to build clean coils, because it is systematic, and foolproof once you gain a bit of muscle memory. #knittingforboys

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kev mac (4/7/17)

smilelykumeenit said:


> braids are arguably the most hand-made coils possible, and produce an incredible vape. braiding is a great way to build clean coils, because it is systematic, and foolproof once you gain a bit of muscle memory. #knittingforboys


You and Puffs should go into business!


----------



## Mr_Puffs (4/7/17)

Cuzzie said:


> Seriously talented @Mr_Puffs. Those look fresh! What ohms do you rate they will sit on?


Thanks Bud appreciate it.  They ohm at around the 0.1 mark for dual coils.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Amir (4/7/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Thanks Bud appreciate it.  They ohm at around the 0.1 mark for dual coils.



That's a wicked looking build there bud... Is the flavor as good as the rest of your coils?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (4/7/17)

Amir said:


> That's a wicked looking build there bud... Is the flavor as good as the rest of your coils?


Thanks Amir.  Yeah the flavour is pretty solid I have to say. They are quite big considering there is 7 strands of 29g in total. So a bit of a higher watt vape.


----------



## Amir (4/7/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Thanks Amir.  Yeah the flavour is pretty solid I have to say. They are quite big considering there is 7 strands of 29g in total. So a bit of a higher watt vape.



Sooo... not my style u mean? 

I like ur smaller coils like the fused claptons and aliens... Best of the lot was the fraliens

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (4/7/17)

Amir said:


> Sooo... not my style u mean?
> 
> I like ur smaller coils like the fused claptons and aliens... Best of the lot was the fraliens


Hahaha yeah not completely your style. Maybe if I cut the wire sizes in half.  haha. Have to say those fraliens were fun to make. Love it when I can make something new.


----------



## Amir (4/7/17)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Hahaha yeah not completely your style. Maybe if I cut the wire sizes in half.  haha. Have to say those fraliens were fun to make. Love it when I can make something new.



Keep up the good work man. You really have a good thing going there with some mad skills


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (4/7/17)

Amir said:


> Keep up the good work man. You really have a good thing going there with some mad skills
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the kind words Bud.  Have a good night brother


----------



## Rooney-Vapes (5/7/17)

At work made this coil just for fun..

Guess it's a example of a very basic hand made coil. SS316 26G 10 wrapped around screwdriver. Spaced coils are easy to make just compress the coil and it pops out quite neatly to that spaced shape. I run these but I am also ready to move on to something more complicated I feel I should be getting more flavour out my coils. These spaced single wire coils have their limits I believe. Maybe I'll go quad twist and see what happens @Cuzzie

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cuzzie (7/7/17)

Rooney-Vapes said:


> At work made this coil just for fun..
> 
> Guess it's a example of a very basic hand made coil. SS316 26G 10 wrapped around screwdriver. Spaced coils are easy to make just compress the coil and it pops out quite neatly to that spaced shape. I run these but I am also ready to move on to something more complicated I feel I should be getting more flavour out my coils. These spaced single wire coils have their limits I believe. Maybe I'll go quad twist and see what happens @Cuzzie


@Rooney-Vapes Very simple setup that works every time! Definitely a nice build to start out with. The only way you going to learn is by testing new things.

I definitely rate you need to get the RDA attachment for your Combo plus bro. 
That will make a big difference to the taste of your vapor.


----------



## CMMACKEM (7/7/17)

DNA SSFC coils FTW. Best coils I have ever used and I have tried a lot of the premium local brands.


----------

